# Looking for a soundtrack.



## Technical Terror (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey fellow haunters. I am doing an old swamp cabin theme this year. I have a friend that has a huge stuffed 'gator and I have a pretty cool facade ready to go for it. I just need a swamp soundtrack. You can hear crickets and frogs in my haunt in the summer but they are gone by the winter.
I need something with some time on it as well. Not the 30 second sound clips that are available. Looking for crickets, frogs, maybe a little running water. Sounds you would here in the swamp, with a little fear added for taste. Can anyone help a guy out?


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

I will try and whip something up this evening. I have the required sounds in my swamp witch track from last year. How long do you need it to be?


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Technical Terror, I had a swamp area last year, the swamp tracks are available on http://johnnyspage.com/sound.htmlabeled Swamp 1 and Swamp 2 of course. Feel free to grab them if you like them.


----------



## Technical Terror (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey guys thanks to the both of ya!
I knew you'd come through. I would love to hear yours too krough. I would like it to be at least 30 minutes. An hour would be great. In the running of the prop controls I would like to only restart the sound once or twice per night.
Thanks again guys.


----------



## Technical Terror (Aug 23, 2005)

I know thats a long time but I can loop a 4 minute tape to play all night if I need to. The swamp 2 is more like what I'm looking for.
That has a great atmosphere to it.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Technical Terror, when I used that I looped it to fill a CD, I cut back to the original single loop to post on the site. If you like, I can email you the full length version (53 minutes, 605 Meg), or post it for you to download. Funny, I like Swamp 1 better with all the crikets and frogs.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

http://www.grimvisions.com/Audio/swamp01.mp3


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi ho, Kirmit the frog here. its not easy being green. I just love the swamp audio.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I like that crazy room, HJ..HOw did you mix that?


----------



## Technical Terror (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey guys thanks sso much. I am running the different sounds by my wife/idea critic. We will decide. I actually like both 1 and 2. Might use them both.


----------



## Technical Terror (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey krough. Thanks man. That is awesome! Too real.
Just needed one. Now I have 3. Decisions, decisions.
Thanks again to all you.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey Dr, that is a mix of captures from the House on Haunted Hill. I really like that one too.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Technical Terror said:


> Hey krough. Thanks man. That is awesome! Too real.
> Just needed one. Now I have 3. Decisions, decisions.
> Thanks again to all you.


I like kroughs. Hey, now I have kroughs, thanks krough!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

You are both welcome


----------

